# Internet nach Gewitter sehr langsam..



## ParaD0x1 (12. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem ... und zwar hat unser Haushalt nach einem Gewitter ziemlich schlechten Internetempfang bekommen .. 
Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob man von Haus aus da irgendwas machen kann? :/

Siehe Speedtest, ich glaube das spricht für sich .. (alleine der Ping .. )
Eigentlich haben wir 6Mbit/s ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (12. August 2013)

Hi,

Schonmal den Nachbarn gefragt ?

Alle Router usw. Resetet ?

Anderer PC usw gleiches ergebniss ?

Falls alle das Problem haben....

Einmal bei der Hotline deines Anbieters anrufen. Und so schildern als würdest du den Verdacht haben , dass im Straßenverteiler ne Blitz eingeschlagen hat.

Die sollten dann inne Gänge kommen und das einmal checken.

Vilt ist ja auch wirklich irgendwo ein Blitz eingeschlagen. Das kann schnell passieren.
Ist uns ganz früher (als 1MB leitungen über ISDN schon super warn) auch mal passiert.
Da ist im Verteiler 150m vom Haus eingeschlagen...

ansonsten suchen wir den Fehler bei dir am PC / Router....

MfG Heretic


----------



## Stueppi (12. August 2013)

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal. Ich wollte beim Support anrufen und fragen warum ich denn langsameres I-net habe Am Band wurde direkt drauf hingewiesen das es wegen dem Unwetter passieren könnte das sowas passiert und man den Router einfach mal vom Strom nehmen solle.


----------



## Gast0707215 (12. August 2013)

Hoi,

ich hatte selbst ein Gewitter-Problem (letzte Woche Dienstag Abend). Auf jeden Fall hat der Blitz anscheined in den Verteilerkasten eingeschlagen  (oder sehr nahe zumindest. War ein richtig heftiges Gewitter, ein Blitz hat auch in den Kirchturm eingeschlagen - die Kirchturmuhr läuft immer noch nicht), was zur Folge hatte, dass im Dorf bei sämtlichen Leuten, mit Internet/Telefon von T-Online, das Zeug nicht mehr ging.

Kein Internet mehr, kein Telefon mehr, sämtliche Router (bei uns die FritzBox!) hat es zerlegt. Im nächsten Elektronikmarkt wollten wir dann am Freitag einen neuen Router kaufen - waren ausverkauft, der Verkäufer meinte eine ganze Horde hat sich wegen einem Blitzeinschlag neue Router holen müssen.

Gab dann auch derben Telefonspam an T-Online, die das dann Freitag wieder gerichtet hatten.




> Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob man von Haus aus da irgendwas machen kann? :/


Jo, leih dir mal bei Nachbarn/Kumpel einen Router usw. aus und teste ob sich was ändert/ frag deine Nachbarn ob sie ähnliche Probleme haben. Ansonsten ruf deinen Provider an  Kann sein, dass da beim Verteiler was beschädigt wurde


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2013)

Für solche Fälle gibt es Blitzschutz Steckdosen(RJ11, RJ45 und 230V). ...aber die sind den meisten ja zu teuer...  ...dann lieber die ganzen Geräte für wesendlich mehr Geld neu kaufen.


----------



## Gast0707215 (14. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, kam nicht über Strom, sondern über DSL rein. Die Rechnung von Router un co. wird mit Freunden der Telekom überreicht.


Heute vormittag hat übrigens ein "richtiger" Techniker angerufen, dass für unseren Anschluss eine Notiz bzgl. technischer Probleme hinterlegt wurde...


----------



## MyArt (14. August 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibt es Blitzschutz Steckdosen(RJ11, RJ45 und 230V). ...aber die sind den meisten ja zu teuer...  ...dann lieber die ganzen Geräte für wesendlich mehr Geld neu kaufen.


 
Ich halte das immer noch für unsinnig da die allgemeinen Haussicherungen bei einer solchen Spannung rausfliegen würden. Und die kostet nen paar € 

Erklärungen sind gern willkommen 

Edit: Vlt. hilft auch diese Erklärung: Blitzschlagschutz - Halbwahrheiten - Elekrogeräte(spez. PC) - Seite 2 - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Ich halte das immer noch für unsinnig da die allgemeinen Haussicherungen bei einer solchen Spannung rausfliegen würden. Und die kostet nen paar €


 
Nur sind die normalen Sicherungen viel zu träge, um die Hardware abzusichern .
Am besten ist immer noch, alle Stecker zu ziehen.


----------



## MyArt (14. August 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nur sind die normalen Sicherungen viel zu träge, um die Hardware abzusichern .
> Am besten ist immer noch, alle Stecker zu ziehen.


 
Das Problem ist doch das der Blitz der durch die Luft über hunderte Meter geht sicher nicht in der Schutzschaltung mit vlt. 1mm Abstand halt macht!

Dafür benötigt man einen vorgeschaltenten Grobschutz sowie Mittelschutz.



Perfekten Schutz bietet wie oft erwähnt nur das ziehen der Stecker. Aber no Risk no Fun - besonders beim spielen am PC merkt man das ja dann schon


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. August 2013)

Also danke erstmal 

Habe mich gestern am Router mit LAN rangesetzt und habe den Router einfach wieder auf WPA2 umgestellt..
Danach ging dann auch wieder alles oO

Aber vielen dank für eure Hilfe 

@frage nachbarn etc. Wohnen in einem Einfamilienhaus, nächdter Nachbar ist vom Router ca. 15meter weg (dazwischen sind dann auch noch 4 wände)


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2013)

Bei direktem Blitzeinschlag hilft quasi nichts außer ein massiver Tresor die Geräte zu schützen.

Wenn aber die Geräte kaputt sind und es hat keine Explosion oder wilden Funkenflug gegeben, dann hätte eine Schutzsteckdose das verhindert. Und die gibt es für fast alle Arten von Leitungen. Auch DSL, Telefon, LAN und usw.

Und Haussicherungen schützen überhaubt NICHT vor Überspannung. Haussicherungen schützen vor zu hoher Stromstärke. In eine Haussicherung ist kein Multimeter das bei mehr wie 250V den Schalter umlegt. Sie erkennt nur eine zu hohe Stromstärke. Grade Schmelzsicherungen sind nichts weiter als ein dünner Draht. Ob da nun 230V oder 1000V durchgehen interessiert den Draht nicht. Davon brennt er nicht durch. Erst wenn die Sicherung zu viel Stromstärke abbekommt und damit der Leistungsabfall an der Sicherung zu groß wird, brennt sie durch, denn der Draht kann nicht beliebig viel Wärme aufnehmen. Grade normale Schmelzsicherungen kann man über lange Zeit überlasten, bevor die Anschlagen.


----------



## Decrypter (14. August 2013)

> Ich halte das immer noch für unsinnig da die allgemeinen Haussicherungen  bei einer solchen Spannung rausfliegen würden. Und die kostet nen paar €



Öhm...einen stinknormaler B16A Sicherungsautomat interessiert das auf Deutsch gesagt einen Scheißdreck, wenn eine Überspannung als Spannungsspitze bedingt durch einen Blitzeinschlag ins Netz kommt. Er wird allenfalls kommen, wenn bedingt durch direkten Blitzeinschlag im Netz die magnetische Abschaltung (wie im Fall eines fetten Kurzschlusses) greift. Aber für kurzzeitige Spannungsspitzen sind die Automaten einfach viel zu träge. Zumal die VDE ja auch nur fordert, das ein LS-Schalter, und nichts anderes sind ja Sicherungsautomaten, erst innerhalb von 0,2s bei mindestens 5-fachen Nennstrom auslösen müssen. Schraubsicherungen, also die DIAZED bzw. NEOZED Sicherungen sind z.b. noch träger im Ansprechverhalten als LS Automaten.

Auch sind viele im Irrglauben, das LS Schalter die angeschlossenen Verbraucher schützen sollen. Das ist aber schlicht falsch. LS Schalter (Leitungs Schutzschalter) haben nur die Aufgabe, die nachfolgenden Leitungen vor unzulässig hoher Erwärmung und damit vor einem Kabelbrand zu schützen. Du kannst z.b. eine 16A Sicherung ohne Probleme mit 17-18 A über 1 Stunde belasten, ohne das diese auslöst. Da greift dann zwar irgendwann die thermische Auslösung. Aber das dauert eine ganze Zeit. Dazu gibt es auch eine Kennlinie, ab wann und bei welcher Stromstärke eine Sicherung auszulösen hat. Nur bei Strömen größer 5 fachen Nennstrom (bei 16A Sicherung sind das 80A) muß bei einem Automaten die magnetische Abschaltung und Schmelzsicherungen innerhalb von 0,2s abschalten.

Für Fehlerströme bedingt durch Isolationsfehler sind ja die Fehlerstromschutzschalter gedacht, die bei Fehlerströmen von 10 mA aufwärts allpolig abschalten. Und Fehlerströme intressieren Sicherungen auch kein Stück. Keine Sicherung schaltet bei einem Fehlerstrom von z.B. 100 mA ab. Da lacht die drüber !

Einen gewissen Schutz vor Spannungsspitzen bieten eben die Steckdosenleisten mit Überspannungsschutz. Aber allzuviel sollte man davon auch nicht erwarten, da diese nur um die 20-30€ kosten. Richtig gute Überspannungssteckdosen kosten locker das 10 fache, sind aber ihr Geld dann auch wert. Für den Hausgebrauch ist immer noch der beste Schutz vor Schaden durch Blitzschlag das Ziehen der Stecker. Denn was nicht am Netz angeschlossen ist, kann nicht zerstört werden. Schon gar nicht schütz eine einfache Überspannungssteckdosenleiste für 20-30€, wie man sie in vielen Elektronik-Märkten oder Baumärkten erwerben kann. Die wird dann bei Blitzeinschlag gleich mit ins Jenseits befördert.


----------

